# Coupons for Haunters



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey fellow Haunters......this is just for you guys.
With the October issue in the works, we have been working with vendors to try and get you guys some good deals.
This is just a peek at some of the specials.....there is many more coming and ill update shortly.
I want to say thanks to these guys for giving the readers of the e'zine these great specials for this Halloween Season.


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey, just stopping by to check out those coupons


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

There are currently 7 coupons up on our site.
Just go to our site and look for the coupon link to check them out.

There is more coming this week.

Hopefully someone will get good use out of these.


----------

